# zdoom wont save changes



## wolffnx (Apr 7, 2021)

anybody nows why zoom wont save the games changes? like keyboard shorcuts?
the same is for gzdoom (I cant run it on fbs13) , but zdoom yes


----------



## JozanOfAstora (Apr 30, 2021)

Yo, same problem here with GZDoom, this is very annoying. I can't find a workaround


----------



## wolffnx (May 1, 2021)

I found that running in wine is almost the same
good speed,even on opengl


----------

